

Show HN: Google Drive (a better UI design) - kaydo_com_au

Hi, I&#x27;m building a web application for Google Drive (it&#x27;s FREE). The link is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kaydo.com.au&#x2F;cloud-apps&#x2F;web&#x2F;google-drive. The main reason is because I think the current version is not appealing and not user friendly. If you have a Gmail account, you can log in and give it a go. Any feedback are much appreciated.<p>Features:
 - it&#x27;s FREE 
 - 15Gb free storage out of the box
 - real time editing documents (word, excel, powerpoit, images, etc.)
 - 3 free themes to choose
 - and more...
======
telot
Very interesting UI. I wish though it would take up all the available screen
real-estate, instead it feels like I'm artificially constrained by the UI.
Other than that its a nice new take on google drive (which certainly needs
some improvement!).

~~~
kaydo_com_au
Thanks, telot. As you said, it would be great if this app works on mobile too.
This app works best with devices which screen size are from the iPad upward. I
have trust with the mobile app version of Google Drive will do a good job for
the phones here. However, if there is a need in the future, I will build a
jQuery mobile version of this one.

------
JadoJodo
Why do you need access to my Google Analytics info?

~~~
kaydo_com_au
Thanks Jado. It's a series of Google services: Google Drive, Google Analytics
for webmasters or business owners. If you login with a Analytics enabled acc,
you will be able to see your SEO performance in an easier format to understand
than the technical version of Google. The Google Analytics version is done,
I'm integrating the 2 together. It's a good question that not all accounts has
Analytics data. I will minimize the scope of access for now

